# CAN YOU WORK?



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Are you allowed to work out of 2 different cities ? When I made a delivery to a different city today they said that
they have 3, 4 or 5 hr blocks and and payed by the route. Anyone have any information for that? He said I could sign up. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

The answer is NO, but I heard in some WHs in the past Prime people were allowed to work in logistics for few days, I think it was in Florida.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> The answer is NO, but I heard in some WHs in the past Prime people were allowed to work in logistics for few days, I think it was in Florida.[


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

How do you change from one Warehouse to another and why do some warehouses get paid by routes


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

That's interesting, did they say it was a temporary change or a permanent one? I have no idea how that would work. Which city is it? If I remember correctly you deliver Prime out of SF. Sounds like they want you to do logistics deliveries. They do a much larger batches and you get paid for the entire block no matter how long it takes. That's a good thing if you're quick. Oh, and no tips.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rosio said:


> That's interesting, did they say it was a temporary change or a permanent one? I have no idea how that would work. Which city is it? If I remember correctly you deliver Prime out of SF. Sounds like they want you to do logistics deliveries. They do a much larger batches and you get paid for the entire block no matter how long it takes. That's a good thing if you're quick. Oh, and
> 
> 
> Rosio said:
> ...


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rosio said:


> That's interesting, did they say it was a temporary change or a permanent one? I have no idea how that would work. Which city is it? If I remember correctly you deliver Prime out of SF. Sounds like they want you to do logistics deliveries. They do a much larger batches and you get paid for the entire block no matter how long it takes. That's a good thing if you're quick. Oh, and no tips.


It was in South San Francisco. Just seems less of a hassle then waiting. They said you apply on line. But the site is the same, they said they did not know what the pay is


----------

